# Central Illinois



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Hi, does anyone live in "Central Illinois". I would love to email and make friends in that area. I knit, crochet, machine embroider, and do sewing, quilting (not latey).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just want to Wish you luck and hope you find some knitting buddies who live in your area


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

Depends on what you call "Central Illinois", it's a long state. I am located above the St.Louis area slightly but about an hour below Springfield. If you know where Belleville is, then I am close to that location.


----------



## Amma B (Sep 30, 2013)

Iam in Aurora, and not considered Central.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

I am in Wheaton which isn't very central.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Near Champaign IL


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Amma B said:


> Iam in Aurora, and not considered Central.


 :thumbup: I'm in Aurora, too!


----------



## TamiJo (Feb 19, 2011)

Efingham area?


----------



## madmims (Aug 16, 2013)

Im in galesburg not far from you


----------



## smokey22 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes, I live near Champaign


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

I'm in Bismarck, IL north of route 74 near Danville IL.


----------



## orrn1951 (Jan 11, 2012)

I am in the Quad Cities; Rock Island, IL


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Close to Mt. Zion!

Fiona


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I will be spending the summer working at Mendota Hills Campground which it just north of LaSalle/Peru


----------



## Baker Bear (Mar 3, 2011)

Waving your way from Chicago Heights and looking forward to hear that you made friends with another yarn lover in your area!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm in Springfield.


----------



## Lyn in IL (Mar 12, 2013)

Bloomington. About as central as you can get!


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm in Alton, southwestern Illinois, an hour south of Springfield.


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

I just drove thru the area! I go to Chicago every six to eight weeks!/


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

I am in Rockford


----------



## stitch counter (Feb 7, 2012)

Greetings, fellow Illinoisan. Always nice to make contact with fellow crafters from home state. Thanks for posting. Carol


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Hi,
What do you do? I use to go to Chicago all the time, I have relatives up there. But now I hate the traffic and I rather stay home. Sometimes I take the train, but I must be getting old  , I think thats a pain also.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I was thinking about going to Bloomington. I talked to a lady at a knit shop there. It probably won't be until the spring. I like to visit different shops, now that our shop has closed. I have been to Rantoul, about 2-3 years ago.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Wasn't someone from Rantoul?


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

live about 15 minutes south of Springfield, in Auburn. There are two LYS in Springfield........plus Michael's, hobby lobby and JoAnn's!


----------

